# Water for Elephants



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I have heard this book is Good. Is there a lot of cruelty to animals in it?


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

I've read all of Gruen's books and would read anything else she puts out.  I read this one sometime ago so my memory of it isn't clear, but I just went over to Amazon and read the description trying to refresh my memory.  I think it has pretty realistic descriptions of how animals were treated in the time it's written about, but nothing was at a level to stop me reading, and I'll stop reading pretty fast if animal or child cruelty gets too graphic.  Admittedly I'll also skip over anything I think might be too much if I think it's a single incident in an otherwise good book.  So I think how this will affect you depends on your level of tolerance.  There definitely are some descriptions of abuse.  They didn't stop me from reading this book through and considering it a pretty good book, although I liked her horse novels better.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

ellenoc said:


> I've read all of Gruen's books and would read anything else she puts out. I read this one sometime ago so my memory of it isn't clear, but I just went over to Amazon and read the description trying to refresh my memory. I think it has pretty realistic descriptions of how animals were treated in the time it's written about, but nothing was at a level to stop me reading, and I'll stop reading pretty fast if animal or child cruelty gets too graphic. Admittedly I'll also skip over anything I think might be too much if I think it's a single incident in an otherwise good book. So I think how this will affect you depends on your level of tolerance. There definitely are some descriptions of abuse. They didn't stop me from reading this book through and considering it a pretty good book, although I liked her horse novels better.


Thanks as long as it is not to graphic. I should be okay with it. This book has so many great reviews


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It's been awhile since I read it and I can't remember how much animal abuse was in it. Probably not too much if I continued. I do know that I loved this book so much that I made my husband and my mom read it. When my mom read it, she gave it to my grandmother & everybody loved it.  


I think it's time for a re-read.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> It's been awhile since I read it and I can't remember how much animal abuse was in it. Probably not too much if I continued. I do know that I loved this book so much that I made my husband and my mom read it. When my mom read it, she gave it to my grandmother & everybody loved it.
> 
> I think it's time for a re-read.


Thanks Heather If your grandmother read it. I can read it.


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

There was a similar thread about this awhile back. I tried to search for it but couldn't find it. The general consensus was that the book doesn't have gratuitous abuse, however in the time period that the story was set (the Depression), animals in the circus were not treated very well, so the book would have been dishonest if it tried to gloss over that. Anyway, the mistreatment of animals was an integral part of the story and it really couldn't have been skipped. Unless you are extremely sensitive to that kind of thing, it isn't too much in your face. I do recall some of those scenes, but as I said, they weren't gratuitous or widespread. When I think of that book, mistreatment of animals is not at all what I remember about it. 

I loved the book, by the way, and I highly recommend it. It was one of the best books I read in 2008.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

worktolive said:


> There was a similar thread about this awhile back. I tried to search for it but couldn't find it. The general consensus was that the book doesn't have gratuitous abuse, however in the time period that the story was set (the Depression), animals in the circus were not treated very well, so the book would have been dishonest if it tried to gloss over that. Anyway, the mistreatment of animals was an integral part of the story and it really couldn't have been skipped. Unless you are extremely sensitive to that kind of thing, it isn't too much in your face. I do recall some of those scenes, but as I said, they weren't gratuitous or widespread. When I think of that book, mistreatment of animals is not at all what I remember about it.
> 
> I loved the book, by the way, and I highly recommend it. It was one of the best books I read in 2008.


Thank you I am going to read the book. I heard so many good thing about it. I was thinking there may have been another thread about this book but I could not find it either.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Do you listen to audiobooks? If so, I recommend listening to this one. It uses two readers one for the older Jacob and one for younger Jacob. The guy who reads the older Jacob is AMAZING! he really draws you in. 

I do remember that it was a bit tough for my husband to read, not because of the animals, but because we had just moved both of his parents into a nursing home.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

worktolive said:


> When I think of that book, mistreatment of animals is not at all what I remember about it.


Exactly!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Do you listen to audiobooks? If so, I recommend listening to this one. It uses two readers one for the older Jacob and one for younger Jacob. The guy who reads the older Jacob is AMAZING! he really draws you in.
> 
> I do remember that it was a bit tough for my husband to read, not because of the animals, but because we had just moved both of his parents into a nursing home.


No I do not listen to autobooks. I will read it on my Kindle.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I read this book about three years ago and loved it.  There were some disturbing parts, but nothing that prevented me from finishing the book or recommending it to others.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

planet_janet said:


> I read this book about three years ago and loved it. There were some disturbing parts, but nothing that prevented me from finishing the book or recommending it to others.


Thanks I just wanted to make sure before I read the book.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Do you listen to audiobooks? If so, I recommend listening to this one. It uses two readers one for the older Jacob and one for younger Jacob. The guy who reads the older Jacob is AMAZING! he really draws you in.


Thanks for this suggestion, Heather! I just bought it at audible...I've been wondering what my next listening project would be. I've thought about reading this book but haven't gotten around to it. Now I will.

L


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> The general consensus was that the book doesn't have gratuitous abuse, however in the time period that the story was set (the Depression), animals in the circus were not treated very well, so the book would have been dishonest if it tried to gloss over that. Anyway, the mistreatment of animals was an integral part of the story and it really couldn't have been skipped.


I agree. It's an EXCELLENT book. I thoroughly enjoyed it from cover to cover.


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

I loved this book as well.  Now I'm tempted to "re-read" it in the audio version, though!


----------



## pearledgar (Dec 27, 2009)

Water for Elephants is one of my ALL TIME FAVORITES...EVER  I will be honest and say that I am not one to usually re-read a book...but I will read this one again!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Anne said:


> Thanks as long as it is not to graphic. I should be okay with it. This book has so many great reviews


I cant stand animal abuse


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

One of the best books I've ever read.  Normally when I finish a book I pass it on.  
My kids gave me this one for Mother's Day, so I want to hold on to it for that reason.
But also, this is such a great book I just want to keep passing it on to others.  
Previous posters have summed up the book perfectly.
Heather, thank you for the recommendation for the audio book.  I'm off to use a credit now.
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm glad to hear Leslie and deb are getting and dpinmd is considering the audiobook. As much as I love my Kindle, I wouldn't be able to read half of what I do if it weren't for my audiobooks. Prior to buying a Kindle, I ONLY listened to audiobooks. This one is on my list of top 10 audiobooks (as long as I count series and not individual books).


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm glad to hear Leslie and deb are getting and dpinmd is considering the audiobook. As much as I love my Kindle, I wouldn't be able to read half of what I do if it weren't for my audiobooks. Prior to buying a Kindle, I ONLY listened to audiobooks. This one is on my list of top 10 audiobooks (as long as I count series and not individual books).


I should try an autobook sometime.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Anne, I started listening to audiobooks in December, and I LOVE them.  I tried a couple from my library first to see if I would like them before I joined Audible.  I have a wish list a mile long on Audible.  It makes my car trips much nicer, and I like to listen while cleaning.  
deb


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm glad to hear Leslie and deb are getting and dpinmd is considering the audiobook. As much as I love my Kindle, I wouldn't be able to read half of what I do if it weren't for my audiobooks. Prior to buying a Kindle, I ONLY listened to audiobooks. This one is on my list of top 10 audiobooks (as long as I count series and not individual books).


I started listening today on my drive home from work. I got through the prologue and into chapter 1. I think this one is a keeper...

L


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

drenee said:


> Anne, I started listening to audiobooks in December, and I LOVE them. I tried a couple from my library first to see if I would like them before I joined Audible. I have a wish list a mile long on Audible. It makes my car trips much nicer, and I like to listen while cleaning.
> deb


Thanks Deb I should try to get one out of the library first to see if I would like them.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Everyone. This book sounds good. I cannot wait to start it


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I also found Water For Elephants at my library, so I'll be saving my Audible credit for something else.  
I'm on the wait list for Water.  
deb


----------



## vickir (Jan 14, 2009)

It is really good and the author has a new one, Ape House, coming out in September, I think.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

This thread is reminding me that I need to pull the switch and join Audible.com and order an iPod Touch. I listen to a lot of audible books that I get from the library (listening to Debbie Macomber's Cedar Cove series right now). It is nice that the library audiobooks are free, but the selection is limited to more mainstream. When you belong to Audible.com, I understand for a monthly fee ($14.95) I get on audiobook per month. How do you collect credits?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> This thread is reminding me that I need to pull the switch and join Audible.com and order an iPod Touch. I listen to a lot of audible books that I get from the library (listening to Debbie Macomber's Cedar Cove series right now). It is nice that the library audiobooks are free, but the selection is limited to more mainstream. When you belong to Audible.com, I understand for a monthly fee ($14.95) I get on audiobook per month. How do you collect credits?


They have different pricing plans and credits are assigned according to plan. If you go with the basic one and sign up today, you'll get a credit today, then a credit on May 2nd, June 2nd, and so on, as long as you keep your account active.

If you've never signed up before, you should be able to qualify for $7.49 for 3 months before going to the $14.95 price.

L


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for the help, Leslie. However, I want to get the Amazon deal of $100 off the iPod Touch. To do so, I can't get the 3 month $7.49 Audible deal.


----------



## Christopher Meeks (Aug 2, 2009)

I'll pipe in and add that I've used "Water for Elephants" three times in my Freshman English class at Santa Monica College, and next week, my fourth class will start in on it. I'd say 92% of the students have loved it. I rarely use a book more than once because I enjoy finding new books that students who are not readers may get hooked on. This is one of those books. When students read ahead because they just have to know, then that's a great sign. 

It's a magical book because it covers a lot of life. You witness the protagonist, Jacob, in his early twenties working as a vet in a circus during the depression, and also as a ninety-year-old dealing with a nursing home. Both time periods are highly involving. I look forward into diving into again and reading all those papers about it.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I read this awhile back and can't remember everything.  I did enjoy it, and remember learning alot about the circus.  Might have to dig it back out.....
I'll definitely check out her new one when it comes out!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I just read on Facebook that Robert Pattinson (the Twilight guy) will play 23 year old Jacob in the movie. Huh? I am not that far into the story but I am far enough to know that Jacob has red hair...

L


----------



## Christopher Meeks (Aug 2, 2009)

The magic of movies: his hair will probably become red. I wonder if the movie will have the old Jacob at all.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Chrismeeks said:


> The magic of movies: his hair will probably become red. I wonder if the movie will have the old Jacob at all.


Even with hair dye, he doesn't look like a red head, which makes me wonder if Jacob will turn into a brunet in the movie...and gets into a major reason why I usually like the book better than the movie.

L


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Chrismeeks said:


> The magic of movies: his hair will probably become red. I wonder if the movie will have the old Jacob at all.


it would have to have him in it. He's a major part of the book

So if Pattinson takes this role I can be BOTH team Edward and team Jacob. Although he'll always be Cedric to me.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Didn't Cedric have hair that was sort of reddish?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Margaret said:


> Didn't Cedric have hair that was sort of reddish?


No, it was brown. The Weasley's all had the red hair.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> it would have to have him in it. He's a major part of the book
> 
> So if Pattinson takes this role I can be BOTH team Edward and team Jacob. Although he'll always be Cedric to me.


I believe it is a sure thing, it is on his IMDB page.... I love him, so it works for me. I think he will be a huge star if he handles his career well and makes the right choices, which I am sure this will be... he is so yummy!

Reese Witherspoon is also in the cast.


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

Leslie said:


> They have different pricing plans and credits are assigned according to plan. If you go with the basic one and sign up today, you'll get a credit today, then a credit on May 2nd, June 2nd, and so on, as long as you keep your account active.
> 
> If you've never signed up before, you should be able to qualify for $7.49 for 3 months before going to the $14.95 price.
> 
> L


Someone clarify this audible business for me, please. I've heard of them before, but can't see how it's cost effective?

You pay a monthly fee based on a plan, correct and then you still have to pay for the download of the audiobook?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

JCBeam said:


> Someone clarify this audible business for me, please. I've heard of them before, but can't see how it's cost effective?
> 
> You pay a monthly fee based on a plan, correct and then you still have to pay for the download of the audiobook?


You pay $14.95 for 1 credit or $22.95 or 2 credits per month. You use your credit to buy audiobooks. Most books cost 1 credit.

For example:

Changes by Jim Butcher would cost $34.96
The Help by Kathryn Stockett would cost $27.97
Together they would cost $62.93

With a 2 credit per month plan, you'd only pay $22.95 for both of them. You also get a discount on books that you purchase without credits.

Does that help?


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> You pay $14.95 for 1 credit or $22.95 or 2 credits per month. You use your credit to buy audiobooks. Most books cost 1 credit.
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...


It does. Thank you Luv!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

JCBeam said:


> It does. Thank you Luv!


No problem. I love audible. I've been a member for over 4 years now and have several hundred audiobooks.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I recently signed up for audible.com, but haven't made my first selection yet. I'm having a hard time determining what I want to read on my Kindle and what I want to listen to on my iPod during my commute.


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Somehow I missed this thread when it started. 

Water for Elephants is also one of my favorites!  Some people have compared my novel, Radium Halos to this one, (which is a huge complement for me, thanks), partly because of the story structure, partly because both are historical fiction, and partly because mine is also graphic in nature, to be true to the story. 

In both novels, we have an older character who tells a horrific story of something that happened in the past. Also, like WFE, my novel involves humans being placed in harm's way in order to make a living. In the early 20th century, workplace safety was in its infancy.

When Water for Elephants first came out (I had already written several drafts of RH by that time, so this was just a coincidence), and I read it, I was surprised at the similarities, and I remember being jealous WFE made it to press first!!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Read WFE several years ago and loved it.


----------

